# Relocating



## jjandz (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello. 

My wife might take a new position in Manila with the company she currently works for here in the US. She is a Filipina but got her US Citizenship a few years ago. Our son and I will be joining her and I will continue working for my current employer remotely. 

I have a few questions:

1. I assume she will have a work visa. What type of visa will our son and I need in order to stay in the country legally? Will we have to leave once in a while or renew our visa regularly?

2. I am not sure how her employer will pay her, whether it will stay the same (in USD) but I know mine will continue paying me as if I was still located in the US. Will we have to pay income taxes in the Philippines and the US? Or just the US?

3. It will just be the three of us, my son is 3 yrs old. We want to find housing (a condo?) that is in a very safe area, preferably with other expats that is close to shopping, restaurants, etc. We have looked at quite a few places online in Makati (that's where her office is) and the Fort, along with Mandaluyong. Just want some feedback on places we can check.

I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jjandz said:


> Hello.
> 
> My wife might take a new position in Manila with the company she currently works for here in the US. She is a Filipina but got her US Citizenship a few years ago. Our son and I will be joining her and I will continue working for my current employer remotely.
> 
> ...


I have no knowledge about US tax laws but regarding visas your wife and son should reaquire their Philippine citizenship which would allow them to stay indefinitly, you can entre on a balikbayan visa which is a 1 year free visa. You will then have the option to leave and return to restart the process, your wife must accompany you. Or you could revert to a tourist visa which can for a fee be renewed every 2 months for upto a maximum of 36 months. If this is a perminant move I've go for the 13a residence visa which I'd get in the US before moving as is is easier than applying in the Philippines.


----------



## jjandz (Jan 14, 2015)

Gary D said:


> I have no knowledge about US tax laws but regarding visas your wife and son should reaquire their Philippine citizenship which would allow them to stay indefinitly, you can entre on a balikbayan visa which is a 1 year free visa. You will then have the option to leave and return to restart the process, your wife must accompany you. Or you could revert to a tourist visa which can for a fee be renewed every 2 months for upto a maximum of 36 months. If this is a perminant move I've go for the 13a residence visa which I'd get in the US before moving as is is easier than applying in the Philippines.


Thank you for the reply. My son was born in the US, so would he still be able to get dual citizenship or would he get the same type of visa as me?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

jjandz said:


> Thank you for the reply. My son was born in the US, so would he still be able to get dual citizenship or would he get the same type of visa as me?


You would obviously need to check this out but he should aquire his citezenship through his mother. So in theory he is already a dual citizen. I suggest you contact your nearest Philippines consulate office where you may need to register his birth.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

My two cents....Another thing to consider, depending on how long there in Manila, will be Schools for your kid. I will have same thing when move there in 2016 to Stay, yet I want to avoid Manila if possible. Fun to visit, but don't want to live there. Anyway, best school if you all can get in, is the International School Manila over near Fort Bonifacio, but not cheap and goes up as level of schooling goes up from $4.8K preschool to $13K high school, or home school, or others, etc. Google it and can get to their informative site. Also, your wife might want to ask employer for housing and school allowances, as in Some cases, those type allowances are not taxed by Uncle Sam. If your companies are U.S. based and paying you into a U.S. Bank account, which I'd suggest, neither of you should be subject to Philippines income taxes, but still be forking over your money to Uncle Sam. At least then you know the turf. Would seem no brainer Your company will be doing that, but she'll need to ensure the same from hers and pay in U.S. dollars, and direct deposit to your U.S. banks. Then you can do the banking set ups in PI in line with multiple prior posts/threads on this site. I cannot speak to places to live in Fort B. or nearby, but there are some great furnished large apartments at several Somerset locations in Makati, and very nice at Frasier Place there as well. I've long term temp resided in both and was very satisfied. Again, idea of housing allowance or paid pre-arranged housing comes into play. My stuff was set up through embassy at some pre-agreed rates; so, your mileage may vary. Look forward to reading how your move and all goes on this one and please keep the forum posted on that, as many of us can learn along the way, especially with kids, schooling, etc.


----------



## jjandz (Jan 14, 2015)

Nickleback99 said:


> My two cents....Another thing to consider, depending on how long there in Manila, will be Schools for your kid. I will have same thing when move there in 2016 to Stay, yet I want to avoid Manila if possible. Fun to visit, but don't want to live there. Anyway, best school if you all can get in, is the International School Manila over near Fort Bonifacio, but not cheap and goes up as level of schooling goes up from $4.8K preschool to $13K high school, or home school, or others, etc. Google it and can get to their informative site. Also, your wife might want to ask employer for housing and school allowances, as in Some cases, those type allowances are not taxed by Uncle Sam. If your companies are U.S. based and paying you into a U.S. Bank account, which I'd suggest, neither of you should be subject to Philippines income taxes, but still be forking over your money to Uncle Sam. At least then you know the turf. Would seem no brainer Your company will be doing that, but she'll need to ensure the same from hers and pay in U.S. dollars, and direct deposit to your U.S. banks. Then you can do the banking set ups in PI in line with multiple prior posts/threads on this site. I cannot speak to places to live in Fort B. or nearby, but there are some great furnished large apartments at several Somerset locations in Makati, and very nice at Frasier Place there as well. I've long term temp resided in both and was very satisfied. Again, idea of housing allowance or paid pre-arranged housing comes into play. My stuff was set up through embassy at some pre-agreed rates; so, your mileage may vary. Look forward to reading how your move and all goes on this one and please keep the forum posted on that, as many of us can learn along the way, especially with kids, schooling, etc.


Thank you for all of that info. My wife grew up in Bulacan so she knows all the schools, and that is one of our biggest priorities. Thanks for the info on the ISM, I will check into it. We will also check out the housing you suggested.

If this is going to happen, it will be within the next 6 months for sure. I will keep everyone updated. More advice and suggestions are always welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate that controls UT*



jjandz said:


> Hello.
> 
> My wife might take a new position in Manila with the company she currently works for here in the US. She is a Filipina but got her US Citizenship a few years ago. Our son and I will be joining her and I will continue working for my current employer remotely.
> 
> ...


No matter what anyone will say on this board it will all come down to what the Philippine Consulate that controls your state of UT requires, here's a quick short cut finder map for the Philippine Consulate, all your questions and paperwork should go through them.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

I've ran into US citizens of Philippine decent and they have to go through the whole process of Immigration just like us and those that were Philippine citizens basically go through the same process only it's called repatriation, don't let anyone fool you on this, I ran into a man that was born here while his parents were on vacation from China, the parents stayed and so did he, he's still an Immigrant and in his late 60's, he was complaining about this while we stood in line, I looked up the requirements for being a Philippine citizen and they are many but basically if you have no record and have income and are in good standing in the community after 10 years you can apply for Quota Immigrant status.

If you want to do your Immigrant paper work correctly you'll start out as a Non-Quota Immigrant 13a Visa, below is an example of paper work that I filled out with instructions but from the Chicago Philippine Consulate, it has Chicago headers on it, you'll want to get the correct forms from San Francisco, (anyone not born in the Philippines will use these forms) those that were born in the Philippines will use these forms also but it's called repatriation, double check everything with the consulate.

http://www.chicagopcg.com/forms/newimmigrantform.pdf


and after 10 years dual citizenship is possible and that procedure is a Quota Immigrant, it's gonna be easier to initially have all this done stateside if not you'll be dealing with the mail system and trying to get all your family's legal documents, not fun. 

The other Visa's that are easy to get have draw backs, the expense adds up, if you do it correctly your fee's are 310 peso's per year if not here's an example and a table of costs for your Visa below, done recently by one of the expats on this board.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/at...d1391748005-tourist-visa-costs-visa-costs.jpg


----------



## JMorrish (May 3, 2013)

Hi,
I was simialr to you but i work and we are not from USa. You should be check the official web sites for both countries plus the large accounting firms for any expat info packs.

If usa allows dual citizenship and yiur son was born whist your wife was still a filipino citizen, then your son will be under your wife. You will be under a visa 9g. Otherwise, you will be both under 9g. The big difference is saving airport taxes and staying indefinetly plus your wife would also pay tax on any income earned outside the Philippines and your wife can buy land whereas otherwise limited land lots or condos

Please take care with any visa, the wording of your title is important and do not hand over any original document. A good immigration lawyer is required not a transactional one, the bi keeps changing the rules. We have lost our original marriage certiface to bi records.

I understand that us citizens have to pay tax back in usa regardless of any dta treaty.

I suggest you get a tax briefing from price waterhouse coopers for both us and philippines.

Your wife employer should be providing the above services to you as well as accomodation and schooling allowances

I do not know about you working as a world wide citizen , living in manila but working for a us company.

The above comments are based on what we went thru for our situation, these forums are a conversation point, you need to get the facts from the governments 
Or consultants.

In terms of living, try makati or the fort bgc. If your wife will work in makati, may be best to live there as the traffic on mackinley road from bgc to makati can be slow.... Rents can be up to 200,000peso per month or even more.

Hope that this helps,

Cheers

JM


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I have just recently moved here, (three months now), and I live in Pasay City...nestled between Makati and the Mall of Asia area. I have traveled all over the city for business purposes nearly every day since arriving here, (by taxi and walking), and I can say this from actual personal experience. Makati "IS" a very safe area of Manila to live but the traffic is horrible and it will take you forever to get anywhere unless you can find a nice place to live that is close to your wife's office. Makati is a major financial and business district and the traffic is always heavy there.

The area in and around the Mall of Asia is awesome as far as traffic goes...not much traffic even in heavy rush hour situations...and if the traffic is heavy, at least it is still moving and it really does not take long to get anywhere. I can go from my condo in Pasay to the Mall and back, in less than five minutes and about 60 peso's each way...or I can also walk there if the heat is not too bad and my wife and I have walked all the way to the Mall several times in about 20 minutes or so. Safe, relatively clean and free of the terrible traffic issues. This area is also close to the US Embassy, US Social Security Office, both located on Roxas Blvd. The Mall of Asia is also located right on the end of the EDSA Extension and EDSA is a major bypass around the Manila Metro area and EDSA can usually get you anywhere you need to be faster than going through the city. Although it is not yet completed, they are also in the process of constructing the Skyway, which is an elevated highway with NO traffic lights...similar to a US Interstate highway with on and off ramps. When completed, this will be quick and easier access to many parts of the city as well and the Skyway starts at the international airport and Mall of Asia area. Parts of the Skyway are scheduled to be open later this year.

There are a lot of available condo's near the Mall with banks, shopping, restaurants, private schools, hospitals, etc. all within easy walking distance of each other, (Sea Residences, Shell Residences, etc.) The down side to living hear near the mall is the price! Condo's here are nearly double what they are in other areas of the city. But if your salaries can afford it, it would be worth it for the conveniences and safety factors.

All of the available condo's in the Mall of Asia area are built and operated by SMDC, (notably the richest man in the Philippines and owner of nearly every Mall and Shopping Center in the Philippines, SM Department Stores, SM Malls, SM Hypermarkets, Ace Hardware Stores, etc.). His company owns ALL of the land around the mall and therefore every project is built by his development corporation. And actually after a little research, I learned that this entire water front area was once ocean but this guy managed to fill in the Manila Bay with millions of cubic yards of rock and soil and created several square kilometers of land where before there was none! On this he built his empire and all of his newest buildings are up to code for earthquake and typhoon safety and above flood planes.

Most of the areas in and around the Mall of Asia are above flood stage level and not an issue for flooding or storm damage with typical weather patterns and typhoon threats. The few times it has flooded in this area, it is limited to minor water depths, (inches and NOT feet of water), and the minor flooding only happens during the actual rain storm and shortly after, the area drains very quickly by way of an impressive underground drainage system designed to protect this guys investments and developments and the area returns to normal with only ground level water of a few inches.

An option to consider is knowing what your wife's work schedule will be. If she can go to work and be in her office very early in the morning, she will avoid 90% of the heavy city traffic issues in other parts of the city. Every time I need to be anywhere, I will set a very early morning appointment and travel before the morning rush and I have never had any issues. Sometimes I get up at 4:00 in the morning, shower, eat breakfast and leave around 5am and I can grab a taxi and be anywhere in the city with ABSOLUTELY NO traffic issues ever.

Except for now...since the Pope is here in Manila and traffic is 20 times worse right now than usual...but the Pope will be gone on Monday and hopefully the city will return to normal again on Tuesday of next week.


----------



## jjandz (Jan 14, 2015)

Wednesday is the day we find out whether we will be making the move or not. I have an appointment with my accountant who has done a lot of research regarding the income tax situation. He mentioned something about being tax exempt on income up to $100k USD or so, so we will find out.

We have started to look at condos in the Fort, Makati and Pasay. I'm thinking we will end up in Makati, somewhere near Greenbelt or Salcedo Village because it will only be a few blocks from my wife's office. We will have a car we can use from a friend of my wife, who is now living here in the US.

I have also put out some feelers to a couple of the schools in the area, so I'm looking forward to hearing more on that. I will share what I find out.

Thanks for all the help so far. It's very much appreciated!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jjandz said:


> Wednesday is the day we find out whether we will be making the move or not. I have an appointment with my accountant who has done a lot of research regarding the income tax situation. He mentioned something about being tax exempt on income up to $100k USD or so, so we will find out.
> 
> We have started to look at condos in the Fort, Makati and Pasay. I'm thinking we will end up in Makati, somewhere near Greenbelt or Salcedo Village because it will only be a few blocks from my wife's office. We will have a car we can use from a friend of my wife, who is now living here in the US.
> 
> ...


There are many places (condos) in that area but most are exceedingly high cost. I notice that you are in Salt Lake. If you are LDS, the best idea would be to interview with your Bishop and ask him to contact and work with the Philippines area presidency for assistance in locating a place to live. That would cut out the guess work and risk..


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

No tax but you're still paying into social security and medicare I believe. Can't get around that.


----------



## charlez (Aug 23, 2014)

I like the Greenbelt area too but I prefer Fort Bonifacio. I'm living there now, on a short term lease. No polluting Jeepneys that's great, it's more quiet, less people... I too looked into buying a condo but I changed my mind for many reasons I can explain if you care to know.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> No tax but you're still paying into social security and medicare I believe. Can't get around that.


For 2015, the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion is $100,800.

The Social Security cap in 2015 is $118,500 which means that you will pay 6.2% to Social Security up to that amount. All earned money above $118,500 is exempt from Social Security.

Medicare does not have a cap. You will stay have to pay 1.45% on any money earned. As an added bonus, should you be fortunate to earn more than $200,000 ($250,000 for married couples), you get to donate an additional .9% to Medicare on all money above those figures.

Social Security Press Office: 2015 Social Security Changes


----------



## Dave Starr (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello, I'm on my 9th year here in the Philippines, just outside Manila, and your are all pretty simple. Trust me, you'll have more as things go along. As has been suggested your wife can reacquire her Philippine citizenship and then sponsor you for a 13(a) Permanent Residency visa. A 13(a) holder can work in the Philippines. BUT don't be in a rush over this. From the way you describe your situation you won't really e "working" in the Philippines under the current interpretation of the law, as I understand it. As a Philippine citizen she will have to pay taxes to the Philippines as well as to the US.

An alternative is for her to acquire a 13(g) Permanent visa which she qualifies for as a Former Filipino. You (and any children under 18) can be included. This allows lifetime residency in the Philippines and foreigners do NOT have to pay Philippine income tax on income they do not earn from Philippine sources.

Too much more on that, including the almost $100,000 USD Foeign Earned Income exclusion which comes off your US taxes while you are overseas (yes, even if your income comes from the US). You want to seriously consider NOT being paid from a Philippine source.

The Balik Bayan Privilege program does allow you (and minor children) to live free a year at a time in the Phils BUT work is not allowed for a BB holder. 

*<Snip>*


----------



## .noodles. (Oct 4, 2011)

charlez said:


> I like the Greenbelt area too but I prefer Fort Bonifacio. I'm living there now, on a short term lease. No polluting Jeepneys that's great, it's more quiet, less people... I too looked into buying a condo but I changed my mind for many reasons I can explain if you care to know.


Hi, I'm curious what changed your mind about buying a condo. Please share if you get notified of this post as I'm looking to buy a condo in Makati (The Rise) but not sure if I should pull the trigger. 

I had a search but couldn't find any info on buying condos in the Philippines. <Snip>


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

jjandz said:


> 2. I am not sure how her employer will pay her, whether it will stay the same (in USD) ...


Is she an exempt (salaried) employee? Then being paid in USD is non negotiable, unless the company already knows your family places a higher priority on living in the Phils, IMHO. After calculating the relative tax costs of being paid in PHP v USD there are still 2 considerations. First, the world has at best a mild recovery from the global economic storm in 2008. If the house of cards falls apart again, which currency do you think would be more advantageous to be paid in? Second, if your family returns to the US, the company might base their salary offer by using the then current PHP to USD exchange rate. Got a crystal ball?


----------



## .noodles. (Oct 4, 2011)

.noodles. said:


> I had a search but couldn't find any info on buying condos in the Philippines. <Snip>


I found this thread but for some strange reason it's been locked:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/309178-buy-condo-b-global-city.html


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

dancebert said:


> Is she an exempt (salaried) employee? Then being paid in USD is non negotiable, unless the company already knows your family places a higher priority on living in the Phils, IMHO. After calculating the relative tax costs of being paid in PHP v USD there are still 2 considerations. First, the world has at best a mild recovery from the global economic storm in 2008. If the house of cards falls apart again, which currency do you think would be more advantageous to be paid in? Second, if your family returns to the US, the company might base their salary offer by using the then current PHP to USD exchange rate. Got a crystal ball?


Agreed !

Given the choice between being paid in an international currency and the PHP, I have always pushed for being paid in the international currency with my company paying the exchange rate cost.
I feel this reduces the risk of losing world wide buying power.
I would choose the USD over the PHP.
(I am just a layman and not a financial expert.)


----------



## ILoveAFilipina (Dec 21, 2012)

There was some discussion earlier in this thread about schools and someone mentioned International School Manila. Never went there myself but am aware that it creates an amazing network. Am friends with a bunch of its graduates (one of whom actually introduced me to the Philippines) and they are all pretty well connected and successful people - many of whom are running businesses in the Phils now (or in pretty decent positions internationally). That may not be any use to your kid if he is only there for a couple of years and then heads back to the States, but if you are thinking of settling in the Phils longer term it could be extremely useful in his future.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

ILoveAFilipina said:


> There was some discussion earlier in this thread about schools and someone mentioned International School Manila. Never went there myself but am aware that it creates an amazing network. Am friends with a bunch of its graduates (one of whom actually introduced me to the Philippines) and they are all pretty well connected and successful people - many of whom are running businesses in the Phils now (or in pretty decent positions internationally). That may not be any use to your kid if he is only there for a couple of years and then heads back to the States, but if you are thinking of settling in the Phils longer term it could be extremely useful in his future.


Apparently, it Is the one great school in Manila and all of PI, AND Very pricey. It's an increasing scale based on grades K-12, but about $13-14K I believe for high school. The embassy kids go there, which is always the key sign for these type schools, and I know kids who went to the Int. School in Singapore (recognized as perhaps Best such school in world), who later transferred with families to the one in Manila, and they said it Is comparable. As said, big thing is the cost, but if one wants to be in Manila and can afford it, then worth the money. I'm still leaning towards Subic when we make the move and figure it out in very early years if we are going to stay and raise kids there in the school system. Wife has also mentioned if we live in Laguna, to get a rental in proximity to the the Int School in the Fort area and split time....I'm not so sure on that! money! Money! MONEY! :confused2:


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

$13K to $14K? 
I hope that is in pesos!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

EuroBob said:


> $13K to $14K?
> I hope that is in pesos!


I think you will that US$ is correct.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

EuroBob said:


> $13K to $14K?
> I hope that is in pesos!


Nope ! Good ol greenbacks. Show me da money! Sadly that is what a good private school in U.S. would cost. Ridiculous huh? I can find really Good public schools right here in WA that are "Free"!!!

I think the Subic school is maybe half that cost, but from what I'm told, no better than an average decent U.S. public school.

Having been here 3 yrs now in U.S., even my asawa is starting to hint she wants to raise our kids Here long term for best opportunity in education and life. Well live There to start and then see. My Phillipines Dreams" might be melting lol. I'm already 56, so we'll see


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> Having been here 3 yrs now in U.S., even my asawa is starting to hint she wants to raise our kids Here long term for best opportunity in education and life. Well live There to start and then see. My Phillipines Dreams" might be melting lol. I'm already 56, so we'll see


Only you can make your dreams come true!


----------



## ksome1 (Jan 3, 2014)

My expat experience in the Philippines. I have been here about 18 months from the USA. My company moved me here with my 7 year old daughter. but gave me no housing allowance or schooling allowance. 
I had to find my own housing which I found in Paranaque City BF Homes just outside of Makati. I looked in Makati and BGC and could not afford the rent, for a 2 bedroom you will pay around $2100 us dollars a month and that is for a very small 2 bedroom. I choose to live further out to get a home with a pool and it took me 3 month to find this in my price range around $1100 us dollars a month. I also could not afford the price of the International schools as I was paying for it personally and I found a more reasonable one in Las Pinas called Southville International School. Its around $4000 us dollars a year. Most of the expats have yayas or house help. Most grossly overpay them. The going rate should be about 100 US dollars per month but you will find in Makati and BCG that are paying double or triple that rate.
I am finding medical is also harder as my company pays 100% what they failed to tell me is I have to pay and they will reimburse so the upfront cost for me if it is serious could be very expensive. Life is very different here, if your wife's company is paying for your housing and child's schooling then your experience will be much better then if you have to pay for it yourself. Feel free to get back to me with any questions as I really had to do most on my own here and did not have the luxury of being spoiled by my company. I can give you insight of the good bad and everything else.. By the way I am also married to a Filipino.....


----------



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

You might want to look into homeschooling before you leave. You can teach your kid, it will give you something more valuable to do than watching the boob tube or surfing the net. That is what I will be doing when we get there in 2 weeks. Homeschooling your kid is not hard, you just need to love your kid which I am sure you do. In my state they pay for everything even pre-K curriculum and computer equipment. I am sure there is someone near you who does homeschooling, just ask around. You might want to start here... UHEA | Utah Home Education Assocation - Home 

Take care
Rob


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

Raezza said:


> You might want to look into homeschooling before you leave. You can teach your kid, it will give you something more valuable to do than watching the boob tube or surfing the net. That is what I will be doing when we get there in 2 weeks. Homeschooling your kid is not hard, you just need to love your kid which I am sure you do. In my state they pay for everything even pre-K curriculum and computer equipment. I am sure there is someone near you who does homeschooling, just ask around. You might want to start here... UHEA | Utah Home Education Assocation - Home
> 
> Take care
> Rob


I think homeschooling is a viable option for meeting a child's educational needs.
I do have some questions...
If you do the home schooling, do you have some type of activity breaks?
How often and what activities are possible if all the neighborhood kids are off at school?
What do you do so that your child gets some daily interaction with other kids?


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

ksome1 said:


> My expat experience in the Philippines. I have been here about 18 months from the USA. My company moved me here with my 7 year old daughter. but gave me no housing allowance or schooling allowance.
> I had to find my own housing which I found in Paranaque City BF Homes just outside of Makati. I looked in Makati and BGC and could not afford the rent, for a 2 bedroom you will pay around $2100 us dollars a month and that is for a very small 2 bedroom. I choose to live further out to get a home with a pool and it took me 3 month to find this in my price range around $1100 us dollars a month. I also could not afford the price of the International schools as I was paying for it personally and I found a more reasonable one in Las Pinas called Southville International School. Its around $4000 us dollars a year. Most of the expats have yayas or house help. Most grossly overpay them. The going rate should be about 100 US dollars per month but you will find in Makati and BCG that are paying double or triple that rate.
> ...


Southville International School? How has that been in terms of education for your kid?Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

EuroBob said:


> I think homeschooling is a viable option for meeting a child's educational needs.
> I do have some questions...
> If you do the home schooling, do you have some type of activity breaks?
> How often and what activities are possible if all the neighborhood kids are off at school?
> What do you do so that your child gets some daily interaction with other kids?


Great questions and concerns, I had the same ones... here is what our experience has been... but first what do most kids say about school,, I know that for me I remember "boring"... the cool thing I have found with homeschooling is that regardless of what 'grade' your kid is in, the content of what is being actually taught and learned is geared for the kid... not the lowest kids in the class, which is great for those kids at that level but the rest are bored. 

All kids are great at some things and not so great at others, it is nice to allow them to excel where they can and go slow where they need to. Here is the best part I have found... it is all done in about 3 - 4 hours max. After that they are out doing what kids do... my oldest has a honey bee hive he loves to watch which is also part of his schooling... when the other kids get home from school they are all out playing and making noise doing whatever kids do with spiders and other bugs. 

I am fortunate that my circumstances allow me to be more involved in raising my kids, no one is going to care more for my kids than me and my wife. The tools are available for us to provide a much better education for my kids in a loving atmosphere. I know I really enjoy it, the kids are doing great and are well balanced socially with both their peers and adults. Activities are whatever your imagination allows... we are planning to go to a bee farm La Union also a grape farm since my daughter wants to learn how to grow grapes... the possibilities are endless when all you have to worry about is what makes your kids happy and what helps them to grow.


----------

